# 24 Zoll oder 27 Zoll? Full HD oder WQHD? Stehe vor einem Problem.



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo, meine Hardware.
- Ryzen 5 2600
- RX 580
- 16GB RAM
- 500W Netzteil

Monitor:
32 Zoll Phillips Full HD

Spiele die ich Spiele:
Viele FPS -  Shooter jedoch auch mal das ein oder andere Story AAA Game wie AC Odyssey oder jetzt dann Ghost Recon Breakpoint.

Ich brauche einen neuen Monitor(unbedingt 144hz)  jedoch stehe ich vor einem Problem:

Ich weiß nicht ob 24 oder 27 Zoll. MIR wären 27 Zoll lieber jedoch weiß ich nicht ob Full-HD da nicht zu wenig ist und ich lieber zu WQHD greifen sollte. Jedoch ist da eben das Problem: 
Meine Grafikkarte. Ich habe eigentlich vor irgendwann nächstes Jahr eine Navi zu holen. Vielleicht aber auch nicht. Und das Problem ist eben meine RX 580 schafft zwar WQHD jedoch niemals 144fps. Außer in alten Spielen. Aber eben nicht in denen die ich Spiele. Auf Low in Battlefield 5 würde ich es vielleicht noch schaffen aber nächstes Jahr dann nicht mehr. Und da bringen die 144hz ja wieder nichts mehr wenn ich nichtmal 100 fps hab.

UND WENN ICH EINE NAVI KAUF?

Okay dann habe ich in WQHD auf mittleren/ Hohen Einstellungen in neuen Games vielleicht 1 Jahr Ruhe bis ich dann aber wieder unter 100 fps komm und sich die 144hz wieder nicht lohnen würden. Und da kann ich ja jedes Jahr ne neue karte kaufen oder 1 mal eine High End. So viel Geld will ich aber nicht ausgeben. 

Deshalb: Macht Full-HD mehr Sinn? Wenn auch bei 27 Zoll?
Da hätte mit der RX 580 auf mitttel auf jedenfall mehr wie 100. Außer vielleicht bei AAA 2020 Games. Aber da kommt ja dann die Navi Karte in den PC.

Deshalb: Full HD oder WQHD auf 27 Zoll? 
Habe schon einen Monitor im Auge: Samsung C27FG73 ab €'*'245,53 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Man kauft halt nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Monitor deshalb bin ich so am Überlegen...

Momentan habe ich ja 32 Zoll Full- HD und da sieht man die Pixel. Und 24 Zoll ist mir einfach zu klein...


----------



## manimani89 (21. Juni 2019)

Brauchst du denn so viele FPS??? Für Shooter reichen 60 für andere Games auch 30-40 mit Pad. Wenn du so viele FPS brauchst ist deine Karte immer zu schwach.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

Naja tendiere schon eher zu Full HD aber ist da 27 Zoll zu groß?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2019)

Du hast doch jetzt 32" mit FHD, da ist FHD auf 27" doch schon mal besser.
Zudem braucht keine 144fps um einen Vorteil von 144Hz zu haben.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast doch jetzt 32" mit FHD, da ist FHD auf 27" doch schon mal besser.
> Zudem braucht keine 144fps um einen Vorteil von 144Hz zu haben.



Ich dachte man hat nur 144hz mit 144fps? 

Hz=fps???


----------



## HisN (21. Juni 2019)

Selbst wenn Du nur 2 FPS hast macht der Monitor 144 mal in der Sekunde ein Update aller Pixel.
Muss er halt nur 2x in der Sekunde den Inhalt der Pixel ändern.

Ein Monitor überlebt zig Grafikkarten, den kann man gar nicht "fett genug" kaufen. Das sagst Du doch schon selbst.
Willst Du noch ewig vor FHD klemmen? Da beschubst Du Dich doch schon selbst um "Ultra"-Details die man in FHD gar nicht mehr sehen kann.


Wo wurde Thomas Anderson das letzte mal gesehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Du nur 2 FPS hast macht der Monitor 144 mal in der Sekunde ein Update aller Pixel.
> Muss er halt nur 2x in der Sekunde den Inhalt der Pixel ändern.
> 
> Ein Monitor überlebt zig Grafikkarten, den kann man gar nicht "fett genug" kaufen. Das sagst Du doch schon selbst.
> ...



hmmmm


----------



## GEChun (21. Juni 2019)

Razerchroma123 schrieb:


> Hallo, meine Hardware.
> - Ryzen 5 2600
> - RX 580
> - 16GB RAM
> ...



Selbst wenn die Leistung noch nicht reicht, wo steht geschrieben das du den WQHD Monitor zwingend auf WQHD laufen lassen musst?

Stell ihn doch so lange wie die Leistung nicht passt auf FHD... dann hast du auch deine 144Hz.

Nebenbei wird es wohl ein paar Games geben bei denen auch die 590 für deutlich mehr als 100 Frames in WQHD ausreicht.

Ich kann nur empfehlen 27 Zoll = WQHD.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2019)

Weil nicht native Auflösung am TFT nicht gut aussieht.


----------



## HisN (21. Juni 2019)

Naja, aber man bekommt das ja auch hin, ohne gleich die native Auflösung zu verlassen.
Mit Balken, im Fenstermodus oder wenn man die Render-Auflösung verringert (also das, was die Konsolen schon ewig machen). Viele neuere Games haben einen Regler dafür.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

Das wäre eine überlegung wert ja. Aber ich habe gelesen dass sieht ******* aus???


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2019)

Da werden dann aber auch die Pixel 1:1 wieder gegeben.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

Aber Full HD auf einem WQHD Monitor sieht doch nicht gut aus???


----------



## HisN (21. Juni 2019)

Razerchroma123 schrieb:


> Das wäre eine überlegung wert ja. Aber ich habe gelesen dass sieht ******* aus???



Musst halt selbst wissen was Du möchtest.
Ich bin ja der Meinung das eine höhere Auflösung optisch mindestens eine Preset-Stufe ausmacht.
Also 4K High besser aussieht als WQHD Ultra.

Und wir wollten Dir einen Weg zeigen wie man bei der nativen Auflösung bleibt. Wenn die Auflösung nativ bleibt dann wird nicht gleich Klötzchensuppe draus.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

Was heißt nativ usw. bin Laie


----------



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

Was sieht besser aus:
Niedrige/Mittel Einstellungen und WQHD 
oder
Hohe/ Ultra Einstellungen und Full - HD??? 
Gehen wir mal von davon aus beide Monitore haben 144hz aber laufen mit 60 fps free sync.

Was von beidem sieht besser aus??? 60 fps wären mit der rx 580 ja aufjedenfall noch drin in wqhd. 
Und nächstes Jahr kauf ich ja ne navi karte. Sagen wir mal ich kauf die navi rx 5700 xt. Hätte ich dann 2 oder 3 Jahre ruhe mit wqhd? Und könnte ich dann auch z.b. battlefield 5 mit 144fps spielen? Oder andere shooter

AC Odyssey ist mir klar dass das nicht mit 144fps läuft.


----------



## HisN (21. Juni 2019)

Deine CPU schafft nicht mal ansatzweise dauerhafte 144 FPS in BF5 in hohen Settings.
Aber das könntest Du ja jetzt schon ausprobieren.
Stell hohe Settings ein und dann nur Auflösung, Anti-Aliasing, Ambient-Occlusion und Texturauflösung so niedrig wie möglich ... dann siehst Du was Deine CPU leistet.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (21. Juni 2019)

Bei mir läuft im Moment auch eine RX 580, warte ebenfalls auf Navi und hab grad einen 27"/1440p/144Hz Monitor gekauft.  Und ich kann dir sagen, selbst 43 FPS sehen mit 144Hz so viel besser aus als mit 60Hz ... [edit: Es FÜHLT sich vor allem besser an  ]
Auch packt die 580 die höhere Auflösung eigentlich noch ganz gut. Hier und da ein paar Settings eine Stufe runter (immer gern Schatten) und die Performance ist kaum schlechter als in FHD.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

ich schaffe aber 144. Zwar auf low aber...


----------



## HisN (21. Juni 2019)

Also willst Du doch auf Low zocken? Dann kannste Dir ja ne 4K-Kiste kaufen^^
Probier doch mal mit VSR 4K auf LOW aus^^


----------



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Also willst Du doch auf Low zocken? Dann kannste Dir ja ne 4K-Kiste kaufen^^
> Probier doch mal mit VSR 4K auf LOW aus^^



Nein will ich nicht. Mittel bis hohe eistellungen habe ich in bf5 auf wqhd (vsr) so um die 70 fps... CPU ist 50 % Ausgelastet. Wie viel fps hätte ich dann mit einer z.B. RX 5700 XT? Auf gleichen einstellungen ( Hoch, WQHD) ???


----------



## HisN (21. Juni 2019)

Hat noch niemand von uns. Is leider so nicht zu beantworten.

Das ist halt das Geschickte an meiner Herangehensweise (einstellen wie es laufen soll, Auflösung, Anti-Aliasing, Ambient-Occlusion, Texturen auf Minimum wie in #17 beschrieben). Da siehste genau was Deine CPU leisten kann .. im besten Fall. Mehr FPS wird es nicht geben.
Reicht oder reicht nicht ... Eine Frage Beantwortet.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Hat noch niemand von uns. Is leider so nicht zu beantworten.
> 
> Das ist halt das Geschickte an meiner Herangehensweise (einstellen wie es laufen soll, Auflösung, Anti-Aliasing, Ambient-Occlusion, Texturen auf Minimum wie in #17 beschrieben). Da siehste genau was Deine CPU leisten kann .. im besten Fall. Mehr FPS wird es nicht geben.
> Reicht oder reicht nicht ... Eine Frage Beantwortet.



So hab es mal gemacht: CPU Auslastung ist bei 75 % GPU bei 100% Und fps schwanken unter 100 komm ich aber nicht 110 durchschnitt würde ich sagen


----------



## Razerchroma123 (21. Juni 2019)

Razerchroma123 schrieb:


> So hab es mal gemacht: CPU Auslastung ist bei 75 % GPU bei 100% Und fps schwanken unter 100 komm ich aber nicht 110 durchschnitt würde ich sagen



Battlefield ist aber auch sehr Prozessorlastig oder? Wie ist das in anderen SPielen?


----------



## HisN (21. Juni 2019)

Solange Deine GPU bei 100% ist, begrenzt sie die FPS.

Ja, und hängt von den Spielen ab^^


----------



## Razerchroma123 (22. Juni 2019)

Also was nun? Soll ich WQHD nehmen? Da ich mir eh nächstes Jahr eine neue Graka auf rtx 2070 leistung kaufe? Weil selbst wenn ich bei full hd bleiben würde und dann halt lieber die 144hz immer haben will reicht die rx 580 ja bald nicht mehr.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Juni 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> In den 90er Jahren wurde schon an 8k geforscht. Seit 2012 gibt es die ersten Fernseher Prototypen mit über 80 Zoll. Mittlerweile gibt es 8k Fernseher für unter 3500€. Der erste 8k Monitor ist auch schon unter 3500€ gefallen. Wqhd ist eigentlich schon wieder veraltet, wenn man bedenkt, dass gute 4k Monitore schon ab 300€ erhältlich sind.



Ich würde ja direkt auf einen 4k Monitor setzen oder einen 4k Monitor für 300€ und einen wqhd 144hz Monitor für 300€ kaufen.


----------

